# Need a silent hidden camera-stolen stand again



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

On private land, No close neighbors, We had a portable stand stolen again this year North of Crosby Mn.We also had vandalism and a big stand sawed down and smashed 2 years ago.I looked on the web for a silent small motion activated camera. A game camera would get stolen too. Maybe a security company has something. Any idea's ?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

You could use a game cam with that net stuff that kinda looks like a guille suit wrapped around it. Where is the stand at? If it's in a wooded area at all, no one should see the camera. That is too bad that people can be like that and ruin all your fun. I'm sorry, man.


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Look at a IR cam w/ no flash and set it back in the brush and cover it w/ natural brush. Another MN website has pics of trespassers being photoed which were over to the DNR. it appears to be a recurring situation good luck.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey whats the website, i would like to see those photos


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Its wooded but not too brushy. Thats a good idea to put one on the ground in cover. I wonder if all game camera's make a sound when they take a pic. thanks for the help.


----------

